

Show HN: We want to become leading URL stamping service. Feedback? - eyalbd1
http://sclst.mp
This is currently a Beta version of the service, would love to hear what you think and how we can make it better.
======
TimJRobinson
Interesting, I can't see myself using it but I could see higher profile people
(celebrities etc) using it. Though what advantages does it have over something
like <http://su.pr/>?

Also the logo in the toolbar is sticking out like a sore thumb, should be much
smaller.

~~~
eyalbd1
Thanks for the feedback! I see two major advantages, first is the vanity URL
second is the stamp which basically suppose to elevate your social networks
exposure.

